# Copperhead Worth?



## rapid fire (Sep 30, 2011)

What is the skin on a 4' copperhead worth?


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 30, 2011)

If you killed it, my guess is not much.
How many pieces are left?


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh come on.  You've seen my head shots.  Actually the snake was frozen alive and is undammaged.  It will probably be mounted.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 30, 2011)

4' copperhead is a BIG snake....Biggest I have ever heard of !!!!!!

Would NOT want to run into him alive.......


----------



## michael988 (Oct 2, 2011)

wish i could see a snake...i go in the woods 2 to 3 times a week and ive only seen one all year and it was a king snake. i need some for backing bows


----------



## Trefer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I like seeing snakes...its those I DONT see that I don't like.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Oct 3, 2011)

A copperhead skin is thin, so thin that they do not hold up long (unlike the rattlesnake skins I have), at least mine do not, and i have seen and killed over 4ft, so this goes for the large skins too. Probably even have a pic saved somewhere.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 3, 2011)

People who build bows love copperhead skins. I've seen them sell for good prices and are great trade goods. A fairly well-matched pair of smaller skins would be more in demand than one four-footer, though. The average longbow or selfbow is over five feet long, so it's hard to get good coverage with one skin. Of course, they also make nice hatbands and inserts for knife sheaths.


----------



## MTMiller (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know its worth but I would love to see it.


----------

